# Sulawesi Harlequin Photo



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello BCA people,

My sulawesi shrimp adventures continue. Here are my newly arrived sulawesi harlequins fresh from taiwan. Took me a while to locate a source. Their colours will brighten up once they're used to my aquarium. Although not a great indicator the bag water parameters were tds 450ppm and pH 7.8. My current sulawesi tank parameters are tds 150 and pH 7.88. Did a 4 hour drip acclimatization for these guys into my aquarium. Received 10 and my friend received 25 of these guys, four of them are in the open where the other 6 are hiding (good news) they should come out when they're more comfortable. They are about 1/4 the size of my largest cardinals.
thanks for looking.
more and better photos soon

Ray

Sulawesi Harlequin - Day 0 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Sulawesi Harlequin - Day 0 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Sulawesi Harlequin - Day 0 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Received 16 more from Pat from Canadian Aquatics yesterday.

Here's a quick snapshot, 2 are berried
They should colour up even better in a week or so

thanks for looking
Ray

caridina cf. spongicola - Day 0 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Sulawesi caridina woltereckae - Day 3 i my aquarium. These are the second set, my first set are doing great also 
starting to get a hang of these photos in a non ada tank. But I'll still have to swap them into an ada tank later.

Also put in a black background, hope that'll make the photos nicer than the wood background of the cabinet

thanks for looking.
Ray

Sulawesi caridina woltereckae - Day 3 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Sulawesi caridina woltereckae - Day 3 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Sulawesi caridina woltereckae - Day 3 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Sulawesi caridina woltereckae - Day 3 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

new single photo update!

Cardina wolterekae close up by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

rwong2k10 said:


> new single photo update!
> 
> Cardina wolterekae close up by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


That's amazing looking, one day hopefully I want to start up a Sulawesi tank with shrimp/snails so hopefully you can educate me when the time comes
or something


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Ray,
That is a very nice picture. Many times, photography, particularly with animals, focuses on the majestic, large, or predatory and we overlook the beauty, detail, and aesthetic value of those small creatures. I really notce how you value the aesthetic elements of the hobby as well as the animals themselves. Your next task is to try to make a dirty goldfish bowl with one feeder comet and a flourescent green plastic scuba diver that emits bubbles look artsy.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hammer said:


> Ray,
> 
> .....Your next task is to try to make a dirty goldfish bowl with one feeder comet and a flourescent green plastic scuba diver that emits bubbles look artsy.


LOL. I almost spit my coffee on the floor.

Best regards,

Stuart

Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks hammer! well everything and everyone has a sexy side (or so I've been told), so show me the goldfish bowl, I accept your challenge =p



CRS Fan said:


> LOL. I almost spit my coffee on the floor.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

All looking great Ray!

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Question: What type of camera setup are you running?


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

it looks hella clean! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

DunderBear said:


> Question: What type of camera setup are you running?


Oh its a canon 5dmk3 plus a 180 mm 3.5 macro with a 2x teleconverter. The photos are taken with 2 flashes off camera.

I'll do a write up on my blog later about the details. Hope that helps

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

You also need some talent.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

oh you don't need a fancy camera for close up shots, just need to know a few recommended settings on the camera and snap the photo and it'll be fine,

if you have any specific aquarium photography questions, i'll try to help out and make some comments.




Ray


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

rwong2k10 said:


> Oh its a canon 5dmk3 plus a 180 mm 3.5 macro with a 2x teleconverter. The photos are taken with 2 flashes off camera.
> 
> I'll do a write up on my blog later about the details. Hope that helps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Damn that's a lot of stuff to take in I don't even know half the things you said haha. Meanwhile I'm sitting here with a Nikon D3300 + standard 18-55mm lens  Well either way thanks for the info maybe I'll upgrade the lens one day.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

DunderBear said:


> Damn that's a lot of stuff to take in I don't even know half the things you said haha. Meanwhile I'm sitting here with a Nikon D3300 + standard 18-55mm lens  Well either way thanks for the info maybe I'll upgrade the lens one day.


That's a great camera. With the right settings you can get some top notch photos. You can get some close up adapters pretty cheap that'll help with close up. There's not really a need to get another lens unless you're a lens collector like myself 

I'll post a few more photos tonight

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

rwong2k10 said:


> That's a great camera. With the right settings you can get some top notch photos. You can get some close up adapters pretty cheap that'll help with close up. There's not really a need to get another lens unless you're a lens collector like myself
> 
> I'll post a few more photos tonight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Ah okay I don't know anything about cameras that might be a factor lmao. I bought it about a week ago for my trip to Aussieland.


----------

